# National Council on Disability Issues



## M&M (Jan 20, 2002)

> National Council on Disability Issues Invitation for Public Comment - by mail, fax, e-mail, toll-free call line, personal testimony at DC meeting Mar 30-31by NCD Chair John R. VaughnMarch 7, 2009On behalf of the National Council on Disability (NCD), it is my pleasure to invite you to attend NCD's next quarterly meeting, which will take place at the Academy for Educational Development (AED), 1825 Connecticut Avenue, N.W. - 8th Floor Conference Center, Washington, DC 20009 beginning on Monday, March 30 through Wednesday, April 1, 2009. This meeting is open to the public, and free.In carrying out our mission, we believe it is vital to hear from communities around the country on what works and what does not for people with disabilities.


http://www.prohealth.com/ME-CFS/library/sh...mp;B1=EM031109C


----------

